# Desk-top and Screensavers for you!



## GT (Sep 15, 2005)

Update.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Pretty cool, except for the KCChiefs one at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2005)

...and the cursor. they suck! but the wallpapers are awesome! Thanks for sharng.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes the cursors are not very good but the wallpapers are! Thanks for sharing GT.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't mind the look of the cursors so much, except for the KC ones at the bottom. Thanks from me too GT.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

i dunno, fighters aint my bag baby...........


----------



## GT (Sep 16, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

I think the wallpapers look quite nice thank-you.


----------

